# My Flex 15G Planted Tank



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

beautiful tank


----------



## supert (Jun 16, 2011)

It looks good, I would suggest to add some moss/mini pellia to the drift wood. I think it would look great!


----------

